# Looted Defilers? Really?



## Frogthor (Mar 13, 2010)

Can an ork really loot a defiler? The defiler does not have a place for it to sit, just a place for the daemon that rides in it. Plus it would not have controls for an ork to drive it. How would that work?


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure orks would try, but more likely the defiler would be so corrupted by chaos it would corrupt the ork working on it(Chaos Orks exist I think...). So.....sure, it would just take more effort to put in all the controls an ork would need to pilot it.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

But, but..... Defiler's do not have have "pilots" they are Deamon Engines..... So no!!!! Orks can not loot defiler's!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sure an Ork can loot a defiler. It's a vehicle, vehicles can be looted. Orks can make it work. The vehicle was either destroyed and the demon exorcised or never possessed by a demon and the Orks then salvaged it. 

Don't forget, Ork weaponry and vehicles usually do not operate unless an Ork is at the controls. It has something to do about the innate psychic ability of an Ork and mechanical things.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

EDIT: Unforgiven got it but here is my original post

I actually have a looted defiler, so here is my take on it. First Orks cannot be turned to chaos anymore, they are completely immune. The "Old Ones" designed them thusly as they were originally meant to destroy chaos.

Defilers are demonically possessed aren't they? I can see an Ork poppin' the lid on a defiler and letting the trapped daemon out, who would probably kill a bunch of his friends before phasing back into the warp, thus with a few gubbins and stuff to fill the hollows, I don't see why they couldn't use the empty left over defiler husk to build a dread out of. 

That or you can take an alternate route and have a bunch of orks restraining its arms and legs/riding it possibly with a passenger cabin/firing platform chained to its back.

Sad as it is to say, Orks can possibly loot anything, I mean you've all seen the looted carnifex right?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Except for a greater daemon I would say orks can loot anything.

Yes, I even built a looted carnifex. So a defiler would be a piece of cake.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Really the only challenge would be to try to loot a monolith. That would be... hilarious!

Defiler is easy. Pop the daemon, add a few gears, and voila!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Really the only challenge would be to try to loot a monolith. That would be... hilarious!
> 
> Defiler is easy. Pop the daemon, add a few gears, and voila!


Pretty much. But that Looted Monolith... that got me thinking.  Imagine: Big Shootas in the place of the Gauss Flayers and a Big Shock Attack Gun where the crystal was, enhanced by Necron technology. On a double six it teleports the Monolith in the middle of the large blast template and the squad is considered tank shocked and takes as many S10 hits as many models were under the template. Tanks get rammed as if the Looted Monolith charged at it from 12" away. Oh and it'd still be 14 all around. And it can transport 20 models.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And if you roll a "don`t press dat" it transports a squad of necrons in!:laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Orks can loot anything, no exception.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Awsome and true :wink:


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think they could loot a defiler

Interesting ones to me is Orks looting a Monolith, looting a Land Speeder, looting a Wraithlord, looting a Trygon, looting a Valkyrie (imagine them trying to fly it without crashing) and trying to loot a tomb spider

Also I kinda wanna see an orc attempting to loot a destroyer lord


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> Also I kinda wanna see an orc attempting to loot a destroyer lord












This is pretty close 


And I want to see Orks trying to loot a Mawloc, the look on their faces as it burrows underground would be classic! :laugh:


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

ok, i want to this looted carnifex... and definatly the monolith


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looted MOnoliths, just like everyone was asking to see


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

heh heh, awesome


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Those Orkolith's are awesome. Gotta love it.


----------

